
Android Emulators: 10 Best to Run Apps and Play Games on PC - noeticriptide
http://noeticforce.com/best-android-emulator-for-pc-run-apps-play-games
======
airswimmer
Great article.

I found two online Android OS emulators.

Manymo

"""

Manymo takes a different approach and brings apps in the browser. It is light
weight program that is more like an android emulator online and allows you to
run android apps in web browser. You can add fully functional android apps to
websites with as much ease as you would embed YouTube videos.

"""

appetize.io

"""

Stream iOS & Android Native Apps in the Browser For embedding apps in
websites, development, client demos, testing and more

"""

They could be light weight.

Upload and play.

How would you think?

~~~
airswimmer
What technology do they use to have Android/iOS emulator in web browser?

